# 8th Annual Lowriders for LuLac car show



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

[attachmentid=41496]this is a toy drive and car show thats being put on by Lowrider Legacy, Nor Cal Ridahz, StreetRiderz, and Phantasy car club. i dont know all the details yet but im sure Guam 707 will post up more.


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

[attachmentid=41497]


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanks Joe for posting the flyer.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Entree fee is $20.00 w/o toy, $10.00 w/toy. We are hoping to get as many toys as we can for Stanford Home for Kids. Any question just ask. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Sep 19 2004, 12:30 AM
> *:thumbsup:
> [snapback]2228564[/snapback]​*


Thats cool of you guys to support our show. Be sure to tell the teacher in your club to come. I think his name is Jesus?? Homeboy is real cool, just like all of your members. Tell all of the riders out in your area (Marysville, Yuba City) about the show as well.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Sep 19 2004, 07:49 PM
> *Thats cool of you guys to support our show.  Be sure to tell the teacher in your club to come.  I think his name is Jesus??  Homeboy is real cool, just like all of your members.  Tell all of the riders out in your area (Marysville, Yuba City) about the show as well.
> [snapback]2230244[/snapback]​*


Cool, already started spreading the word. I am sure Jesus will be there. We will all be there. :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Sep 19 2004, 09:40 PM
> *Cool, already started spreading the word. I am sure Jesus will be there. We will all be there.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2230321[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

See you guys there. :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 20 2004, 10:17 AM
> *See you guys there.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2231382[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

thats coo. this show is always nice. what about the car dance :biggrin: ?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Sep 20 2004, 12:16 PM
> *thats coo.  this show is always nice.  what about the car dance  :biggrin: ?
> [snapback]2231702[/snapback]​*


As of right now we only have a "Hop" class. I encourage you to bring your dancer anyway, cause you never know who's gonna enter in the hop. Call the number on the flyer to get somemore info on the dancers.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I forgot to ask you about the bike classes. How many are you going to have?


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

SOUNDS PRETTY GOOD.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 22 2004, 10:47 AM
> *I forgot to ask you about the bike classes. How many are you going to have?
> [snapback]2237474[/snapback]​*


2 wheel street, 2 wheel mild 1st,2nd,3rd. (16''/20'' together)

All 3 wheelers one class, 1st, 2nd, 3rd.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by inspirations central cal._@Sep 22 2004, 10:56 AM
> * SOUNDS PRETTY GOOD.
> [snapback]2237507[/snapback]​*


Be nice to see some San Jo riders out there. Tell all the riders out in San Jo about this show.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Sep 19 2004, 07:49 PM
> *Thats cool of you guys to support our show.  Be sure to tell the teacher in your club to come.  I think his name is Jesus??  Homeboy is real cool, just like all of your members.  Tell all of the riders out in your area (Marysville, Yuba City) about the show as well.
> [snapback]2230244[/snapback]​*


Shit, got scared for a lil bit. I have to work that weekend, but only work Saturday night. I'll get home and sleep hmm... 3 hrs or less, but I'm there fawk it. I might be a mess, but count me in (that's is my Bonnie is still in one piece other wise I'm rolling the good ol faded paint and mis-matched fender Elco :biggrin: ) I'll let one of the other clubs here from the area (Unidos CC) that I'm tight with know see if they roll too


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Sep 24 2004, 02:33 PM
> *Shit, got scared for a lil bit. I have to work that weekend, but only work Saturday night. I'll get home and sleep hmm... 3 hrs or less, but I'm there fawk it. I might be a mess, but count me in (that's is my Bonnie is still in one piece other wise I'm rolling the good ol faded paint and mis-matched fender Elco  :biggrin: ) I'll let one of the other clubs here from the area (Unidos CC) that I'm tight with know see if they roll too
> [snapback]2243524[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hop this (Sep 27, 2004)

LAST TIME YOUR SHOW WAS WEAK YOU GUYS ENTERED YOUR OWN CAR SHOW NO GOOD BADDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hop this_@Sep 26 2004, 11:59 PM
> *LAST TIME YOUR SHOW WAS WEAK YOU GUYS ENTERED YOUR OWN CAR SHOW NO GOOD  BADDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> [snapback]2249969[/snapback]​*


Last years show wasn't too bad considering the bad whether and rain. Also, "Lay em Low" decided to have their show on the same day as ours. Causing most of the Sacramento and surrounding riders to choose between the two. Most of the big car clubs here in Sac took half their members to each show. Which was real cool of them. We still had about 50-60 entries, and we took Stanford home for Children two truck loads of toys. And keep in mind that this show is to help get toys for unfortunate children, not to increase our bank accounts. If the whether permits this year, than this show should be a great turnout. (that's why we are having a "toy drive" in the middle of October) So I hope to see you at the show, and this year we are having a hop, you might even take a trophy home with your hopper. And by the way my club (PHANTASY) will not be showing any of our vehicles, but we are still donating a toy per member


----------



## hop this (Sep 27, 2004)

YEAH THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT PHANTASY ITS NOT FAIR TO WIN YOUR OWN TROPHIES WHEN YOU GIVE A CAR SHOW YOU SHOULDNT BE ABLE TO ENTER YOUR CARS THATS NOT FAIR FOR THE PEOPLE THAT COME OUT OF TOWN BY THE WAY WHAT DO YOU GUYS DO WITH THE MONEY? THERE IS NO REASON TO CHARGE MONEY IF ITS ALL ABOUT TOYS 4 THE KIDS RIGHT.SPONSORS PAY 4 YOUR TROPHYS RIGHT?THATS ALOT OF CLUBS THATS PUTTING THE SHOW JUST DONT TAKE TROPHYS FROM OTHER OUT OF TOWNERS OR ONE DAY YOU CLUBS WILL BE THERE BY YOURSELF WITH NO SUPPORT FROM ANYBODY


----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hop this+Sep 26 2004, 11:59 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When putting on a show there are many aspects that require money. Such as paying for the facility usage, insurance, restroom usage, trophies, certificates,electricity,security,overtime or payment to an employee who works or is assigned by the owner of the location in which the show is being held, advertisement, and all printing charges for flyers, registration sheets,etc, just to name a few. These clubs and the members are hosting a show, devoting their time, and giving back to the community, toys for under privelaged children whom probably would not get any if it wasnt for this show. This show is for a worthy cause and these clubs hosting it should be Thanked and commended with support and positive remarks instead of negative and unsupportive comments.


----------



## hop this (Sep 27, 2004)

OK SLAMM SORRY ABOUT THE MONEY ISSUE BUT I DONT THINK IF YOUR GOING TO HOST A CAR SHOW YOU SHOULD NOT ENTER YOUR CARS.ITS NOT JUST FAIR FOR THE PEOPLE OR CLUBS THAT ENTER WHAT DO YOU THINK SLAMM?it WOULD BE NICE TO SEE THEM DISPLAYED LIKE PHANTASY GONNA DO RIGHT?


----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)

I agree with you 100% in regards to the issue of having cars participate in a show that they are hosting themselves... They can display there cars in an area away from the participants area, but should not be allowed to be a contestant of the show itself.. I hope you support and participate in this show Hop This, and I look forward to meeting you as well. With a name like (Hop This) I take it you will most likely be participating in the hop contest. I will be there as a participate and also to show support to my friends whom are members of the clubs that are hosting the show, and to Guam 707 from Phantasy Car Club who happens to be my son.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Well be there.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 29 2004, 09:07 AM
> *Well be there.
> [snapback]2254989[/snapback]​*


Do you mean WE?Whos WE?

HOP This:What car,Hopper do you own?Where you from?Just curious.There is going to be a KOS in late April,Early may,in San Jose.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Uce will have a few cars coming through..


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

I just remembered, the Raiders are playing the Broncos that day :angry: what to do, what to do  :uh: Oh well, I guess that's what radios were made for, que no?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Fuck it bro, bring a small camping tv, some batteries, and post it up behind the ranfla!!!


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hop this+Sep 26 2004, 11:59 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey hop this if you would have read guams post we are not going to be entering any cars this year


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamn78_@Sep 29 2004, 02:52 AM
> *When putting on a show there are many aspects that require money. Such as paying for the facility usage, insurance, restroom usage, trophies, certificates,electricity,security,overtime or payment to an employee who works or is assigned by the owner of the location in which the show is being held, advertisement, and all printing charges for flyers, registration sheets,etc, just to name a few. These clubs and the members are hosting a show, devoting their time, and giving back to the community, toys for under privelaged children whom probably would not get any if it wasnt for this show. This show is for a worthy cause and these clubs hosting it should be Thanked and commended with support and positive remarks instead of negative and unsupportive comments.
> [snapback]2254596[/snapback]​*


Well put pop's!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hop this_@Sep 28 2004, 09:11 PM
> *YEAH THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT PHANTASY ITS NOT FAIR TO WIN YOUR OWN TROPHIES WHEN YOU GIVE A CAR SHOW YOU SHOULDNT BE ABLE TO ENTER YOUR CARS THATS NOT FAIR FOR THE PEOPLE THAT COME OUT OF TOWN BY THE WAY WHAT DO YOU GUYS DO WITH THE MONEY? THERE IS NO REASON TO CHARGE MONEY IF ITS ALL ABOUT TOYS 4 THE KIDS RIGHT.SPONSORS PAY 4 YOUR TROPHYS RIGHT?THATS ALOT OF CLUBS THATS PUTTING THE SHOW JUST DONT TAKE TROPHYS FROM OTHER OUT OF TOWNERS OR ONE DAY YOU CLUBS WILL BE THERE BY YOURSELF WITH NO SUPPORT FROM ANYBODY
> [snapback]2254323[/snapback]​*


if you don't know what you are talking about than don't post don't hate you don't have to come to the show if you feel like that it for the KIDS!


----------



## hop this (Sep 27, 2004)

I HAVE MUCH RESPECT 4 ALL THE CLUBS THAT ARE HOSTING THE SHOW.I JUST WANT IT TO BE FAIR FOR EVERYBODY THAT ENTERS.ITS A POSITIVE IMAGE WHAT THEY ARE DOING FOR THE KIDS.LOWRIDERS ALWAYS HAVE A BAD RAP NOT EVERY LOWRIDER IS A GANG BANGER.I HOPE ITS A BIG SUCCESS RAIN OR SHINE .


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Sep 29 2004, 09:27 PM
> *if you don't know what you are talking about than don't post don't hate you don't have to come to the show if you feel like that it for the KIDS!
> [snapback]2256554[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Sep 29 2004, 02:19 PM
> *I just remembered, the Raiders are playing the Broncos that day  :angry:  what to do, what to do   :uh:  Oh well, I guess that's what radios were made for, que no?
> [snapback]2255827[/snapback]​*


If it is televised, I may have the tv in the impala for you to watch it on. :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Oct 1 2004, 05:58 AM
> *If it is televised, I may have the tv in the impala for you to watch it on.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2259323[/snapback]​*


I'll try to bring a little T.V. myself. GO RAIDERS!!!!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Hey thanks Dumps and Guam707. They're playing the Broncos so it's a big game :thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Oct 1 2004, 05:36 PM
> *Hey thanks Dumps and Guam707. They're playing the Broncos so it's a big game  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2260714[/snapback]​*


Always a big game against thoes fuckers!!! LOL! By the way, I was in Yuba City this past weekend for work. Cool little town. You guys got a big ass Harley Davidson shop. And I was able to have lunch at Sonic's, shit was hellah good. I also seen "Rocca Way"......LOL!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Two weeks left. :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Oct 1 2004, 09:09 PM
> * I was able to have lunch at Sonic's, shit was hellah good.  I also seen "Rocca Way"......LOL!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2261235[/snapback]​*


The big YC hoo hoo!! What were you doing around the Yuba City Mall?


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

WE WILL BE THERE WITH SIX SHOW CAR AND 4 PUMP 14 BATTERY BIG BODY WITH FULL CHROME UNDIES TO HOP FOR SOME CASH AND PINK SLIP IT'S REAL HOTT!!!! :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Oct 4 2004, 10:00 AM
> *WE WILL BE THERE WITH SIX SHOW CAR AND 4 PUMP 14 BATTERY BIG BODY WITH FULL CHROME UNDIES TO HOP FOR SOME CASH AND PINK SLIP IT'S REAL HOTT!!!! :0
> [snapback]2265931[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Oct 4 2004, 07:43 AM
> *The big YC hoo hoo!! What were you doing around the Yuba City Mall?
> [snapback]2265560[/snapback]​*


I work for Dreyers Ice Cream, and they had sent me on a route up in Yuba City and Marysville. :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Oct 4 2004, 12:00 PM
> *WE WILL BE THERE WITH SIX SHOW CAR AND 4 PUMP 14 BATTERY BIG BODY WITH FULL CHROME UNDIES TO HOP FOR SOME CASH AND PINK SLIP IT'S REAL HOTT!!!! :0
> [snapback]2265931[/snapback]​*


Much love Big UCE!!!!! I think you guys are bringing "Seven'' cars. You forgot about "Little UCE's" Lincoln. LOL!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: I can't wait to see this Big Body.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> I work for Dreyers Ice Cream, and they had sent me on a route up in Yuba City and Marysville. :biggrin:
> 
> yum..yum ice cream :wave: John
> 
> You know we will be there.


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Oct 4 2004, 12:18 PM
> *Much love Big UCE!!!!!  I think you guys are bringing "Seven'' cars.  You forgot about "Little UCE's" Lincoln.  LOL!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I can't wait to see this Big Body.
> [snapback]2266052[/snapback]​*


MY BAGG! I JUST SLAP MYSELF FOR THAT ONE :uh:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Its alright uce, you can take the knife out my back when i get there bro :uh: :biggrin: 

Its on like donkey kong bro. Hope everythings good uso, tell mak and sonoko to come out and say whatsup to the family out here uce. One love..


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

bumpin for the nine one sicks


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

:


> > I work for Dreyers Ice Cream, and they had sent me on a route up in Yuba City and Marysville. :biggrin:
> >
> > yum..yum ice cream :wave: John
> >
> ...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Oct 5 2004, 02:09 PM
> *:
> What's crackin' homegirl!!!  Gabe and I are gonna do a little trade....  Ice Cream for a Fade....  LOL!!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2268873[/snapback]​*



There you go...we are in bussiness now. :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

i saw somethin about ice cream, be sure to come through lincoln on your way to marysville!!!!


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Oct 7 2004, 10:22 AM
> *i saw somethin about ice cream, be sure to come through lincoln on your way to marysville!!!!
> [snapback]2274286[/snapback]​*


Fasho Homie!! Dreyers in da house! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hop this (Sep 27, 2004)

HOP THIS IS COMING TO SAC FOR LULAC CAR SHOW ALL YOU HOPPERS BE READY FOR A SHOW DOWN.I WILL TAKE NO PRISONER


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hop this_@Oct 8 2004, 05:02 AM
> *HOP THIS IS COMING TO SAC FOR LULAC CAR SHOW ALL YOU HOPPERS BE READY FOR A SHOW DOWN.I WILL TAKE NO PRISONER
> [snapback]2276852[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: Can't wait to see your ride bro!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hop this_@Oct 8 2004, 04:02 AM
> *HOP THIS IS COMING TO SAC FOR LULAC CAR SHOW ALL YOU HOPPERS BE READY FOR A SHOW DOWN.I WILL TAKE NO PRISONER
> [snapback]2276852[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Oct 8 2004, 07:12 AM
> *:thumbsup: Can't wait to see your ride bro!
> [snapback]2276893[/snapback]​*


I want to see his shit too. :biggrin: The hop should be pretty good. Lot of people tryin to bring they shit out to clown!


----------



## hop this (Sep 27, 2004)

THIS AINT ABOUT MONEY OR TROPHY ITS ABOUT RESPECT MY CAR HAS BEEN THE WORKS FOR ABOUT A YEAR NOW AND NOW NOW IM READY. MUCH LOVE TO ALL CAR CLUBS THAT ARE THROWING THIS SHOW ON .I CANT WAIT I THINK ILL GO OUTSIDE AND HOP MY CAR.BYYYYYYYEEEE.MY TOWN WILL BE KNOWN THE GREATEST HOPPER


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hop this_@Oct 8 2004, 04:05 PM
> *THIS AINT ABOUT MONEY OR TROPHY ITS ABOUT RESPECT MY CAR HAS BEEN THE WORKS FOR ABOUT A YEAR NOW AND NOW NOW IM READY. MUCH LOVE TO ALL CAR CLUBS THAT ARE THROWING THIS SHOW ON .I CANT WAIT I THINK ILL GO OUTSIDE AND HOP MY CAR.BYYYYYYYEEEE.MY TOWN WILL BE KNOWN THE GREATEST HOPPER
> [snapback]2278101[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: What town you representin'??


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Oct 8 2004, 03:53 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  What town you representin'??
> [snapback]2278246[/snapback]​*


Hey guam, I don't want this to sound like I'm talking shit about hop this but the more he types on this topic, the more it sounds like he's just messing with us. He has not told us what kind of ride he has, what he has in the trunk or what town he's outta. I've read on here where people ask him what kinda ride he has and I don't believe he has said anything. Hop this, what kinda ride you got, bro? What color is it so I can know its you when you show everyone wassup. Also so I can give you props on Monday  Also what town are you from?? :dunno:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Oct 10 2004, 11:22 AM
> *Hey guam, I don't want this to sound like I'm talking shit about hop this but the more he types on this topic, the more it sounds like he's just messing with us. He has not told us what kind of ride he has, what he has in the trunk or what town he's outta. I've read on here where people ask him what kinda ride he has and I don't believe he has said anything. Hop this, what kinda ride you got, bro? What color is it so I can know its you when you show everyone wassup. Also so I can give you props on Monday   Also what town are you from?? :dunno:
> [snapback]2282207[/snapback]​*



True :biggrin: 


When does moco get back? The show is next week.

Like the new avatar?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Oct 10 2004, 12:22 PM
> *Hey guam, I don't want this to sound like I'm talking shit about hop this but the more he types on this topic, the more it sounds like he's just messing with us. He has not told us what kind of ride he has, what he has in the trunk or what town he's outta. I've read on here where people ask him what kinda ride he has and I don't believe he has said anything. Hop this, what kinda ride you got, bro? What color is it so I can know its you when you show everyone wassup. Also so I can give you props on Monday   Also what town are you from?? :dunno:
> [snapback]2282207[/snapback]​*


I second that.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Oct 10 2004, 11:22 AM
> *Hey guam, I don't want this to sound like I'm talking shit about hop this but the more he types on this topic, the more it sounds like he's just messing with us. He has not told us what kind of ride he has, what he has in the trunk or what town he's outta. I've read on here where people ask him what kinda ride he has and I don't believe he has said anything. Hop this, what kinda ride you got, bro? What color is it so I can know its you when you show everyone wassup. Also so I can give you props on Monday   Also what town are you from?? :dunno:
> [snapback]2282207[/snapback]​*


You know what you are right. I think i have an idea who this is. And i am going to confirm it TODAY :angry:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Oct 11 2004, 11:43 AM
> *You know what you are right.  I think i have an idea who this is.  And i am going to confirm it TODAY :angry:
> [snapback]2285143[/snapback]​*


Take care of busisness homegirl!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Oct 11 2004, 11:39 AM
> *Take care of busisness homegirl!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2285257[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Oct 10 2004, 02:14 PM
> *True  :biggrin:
> When does moco get back? The show is next week.
> 
> ...


He gets back today at about 3 pm. Good luck again on your surgery today, bro. And as far as that avitar, it's hella col, Imma have to blow it up.................
Galaxy, let us know if this guy is legit (Hop It).


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Oct 12 2004, 12:27 PM
> *He gets back today at about 3 pm. Good luck again on your surgery today, bro. And as far as that avitar, it's hella col, Imma have to blow it up.................
> Galaxy, let us know if this guy is legit (Hop It).
> [snapback]2288274[/snapback]​*


I think galaxy found out who this dude is.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

im back but broke as hell. i have $13 in my wallet and another $10 in the bank for the next 2 weeks. i still gotta put gas in my honda to drive me to work and save me some $ there, then need another $40 for gas/race fuel for the impala (knocks at high rpms without race fuel...too high of compression), and another $20 for the show. i'll come up with the money some way though. i'll borrow it from my mom if i have to :biggrin: .


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

........and here it is (I had to wait to come in to work cause my home comp sucks!) 







:cheesy:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Dayum, that pic didn't blow up for shit, ha ha. Check out my new baby...... :cheesy:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Oct 13 2004, 06:59 AM
> *Dayum, that pic didn't blow up for shit, ha ha. Check out my new baby...... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


That sh!t looks good!!!! :thumbsup: Lovin the skinny whites on it.

Here is that other pic though.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Oct 12 2004, 04:38 PM
> *I think galaxy found out who this dude is.
> [snapback]2289330[/snapback]​*


I think she should pm us all so we know. :biggrin: 

Here is another one you may like.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Oct 13 2004, 12:34 PM
> *I think she should pm us all so we know.  :biggrin:
> 
> Here is another one you may like.
> [snapback]2292101[/snapback]​*


I like how you used the hubcap for your cont. kit :biggrin:


----------



## hop this (Sep 27, 2004)

DAMM BROWN SOCIETY AINT NO JOKE I THINK ILL LEAVE MY CAR HOME. MAYBE NEXT YEAR ILL TRY. ILL STILL BE A T THE SHOW AND TRY TO GET SOME SECRETS FROM OTHER PEOPLE.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hop this_@Oct 13 2004, 04:24 PM
> *DAMM BROWN SOCIETY AINT NO JOKE I THINK ILL LEAVE MY CAR HOME. MAYBE NEXT YEAR ILL TRY. ILL STILL BE A T THE SHOW AND TRY TO GET SOME SECRETS FROM OTHER PEOPLE.
> [snapback]2293462[/snapback]​*


I am starting to think you did not have a car in the first place. Oh well, if you do, bring it out anyway and show us what you got. I only go out to the shows to put on a little show. I do not expect to win. My car looks like crap but I take it out to shows so that everyone can see I can entertain anyway. Kids like seeing the cars move and hop. So bring it out just for fun. Fun is what is all about anyway, right? :biggrin:

http://f2.pg.briefcase.yahoo.com/bc/swiper.../videos&.src=bc


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Oct 12 2004, 11:27 AM
> *Good luck again on your surgery today, bro.
> [snapback]2288274[/snapback]​*


Thanks. The surgery went good but I am in pain at the moment. The doctor said stay off of the leg for a while. I think I will be on crutches at the show. We shall see how it goes.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Oct 13 2004, 01:09 PM
> *I like how you used the hubcap for your cont. kit :biggrin:
> [snapback]2292581[/snapback]​*


Thanks, I got the idea of useing a straight spoke olds hubcap from a friend of mine about 9 years back. My old car had the same hubcap and also had it on all 4 wheels during the winter.


----------



## hop this (Sep 27, 2004)

THATS TRUE DUMPS IT DOESNT MATTER WHAT YOUR CAR LOOKS LIKE KIDS LOVE HYDROS. IM JUST TRYING TO PUMP UP THE HOPPERS SO WE CAN SEE WHO COMES OUT SWINGING.I RESPECT YOU FOR DOING FOR THE KIDS AND NOT WORRYING IF YOU WIN OR NOT YOU HAVE CLASS.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hop this_@Oct 13 2004, 09:50 PM
> *THATS TRUE DUMPS IT  DOESNT  MATTER WHAT  YOUR CAR LOOKS LIKE KIDS LOVE HYDROS. IM JUST TRYING TO PUMP UP THE HOPPERS SO WE CAN SEE WHO COMES OUT SWINGING.I RESPECT YOU FOR DOING FOR THE KIDS AND NOT WORRYING IF YOU WIN OR NOT YOU HAVE CLASS.
> [snapback]2294524[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

See...Guam, look at what i was talking about. :uh:...


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Dumps you know where i can get a 5th wheel kit for the cutlass? Ill pay 300 for a clean one.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Oct 14 2004, 05:44 PM
> *Dumps you know where i can get a 5th wheel kit for the cutlass? Ill pay 300 for a clean one.
> [snapback]2297689[/snapback]​*



Not at this time but will keep an eye out for one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Oct 14 2004, 10:17 AM
> *See...Guam, look at what i was talking about. :uh:...
> [snapback]2295914[/snapback]​*


I feel ya. :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Oct 14 2004, 06:44 PM
> *Dumps you know where i can get a 5th wheel kit for the cutlass? Ill pay 300 for a clean one.
> [snapback]2297689[/snapback]​*


Try Ebay, that's where I got mine. I got for a about $275 w/ shipping. It was just a regular E&G one, and I was gonna put it on my Cutlass. I already put the wire wheel in it, but before I did that I was gonna do what "DUMPS" did and put the hub.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Oct 15 2004, 03:10 AM
> *Try Ebay, that's where I got mine.  I got for a about $275 w/ shipping.  It was just a regular E&G one, and I was gonna put it on my Cutlass.  I already put the wire wheel in it, but before I did that I was gonna do what "DUMPS" did and put the hub.
> [snapback]2298573[/snapback]​*


Right on thanks guys. If you want to sell the kit guam let me know ill give you 325 for it on the 21st bro.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Man I cant wait. I have a feeling this is gonna be a good show. Ill see you people there, one love guys


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Oct 15 2004, 04:22 PM
> *Man I cant wait. I have a feeling this is gonna be a good show. Ill see you people there, one love guys
> [snapback]2300669[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

If anyone knows any "IMPALAS C.C." members around the Sacramento area, let them know about the show. I didn't get a chance to talk to them. They got a ton of cars, so hopefully a couple show up. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

UCE CAR CLUB GETTING READY TO ROLL TO THE SHOW!


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

we didnt make it. i woke up at about 7:00 AM and it was raining pretty good. it didnt really stop till about 12 and i didnt want to make the trip because the 66 would end up looking like it just went mud bogging :uh: . i WAS ready though. just got rained out.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

The show was cool, even with the rain. I went mainly just for the hop since my leg was hurting and did not want to be there very long. Not to mention my tires are bald which means unsafe driving conditions when wet. So, with that in mind, I will post the very few pics I did take and a link for the hop videos.
I will start with the cleanest car there, in my opinion.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

link


http://f2.pg.briefcase.yahoo.com/bc/swiper...lulac04&.src=bc

On the last video, I think the fully driveable Brown Society Boneville or the 66 on air would have taken the dance.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Oct 17 2004, 05:05 PM
> *link
> http://f2.pg.briefcase.yahoo.com/bc/swiper...lulac04&.src=bc
> 
> ...


Holy shit!, I don't wanna talk shit about homeboy's Cutlass from Socios because the guy is hella cool, but that was.....well to be nice it was kind of a let down. (first thought that came to my mind was WEAK!) That car is a shell only, no engine, no tranny, no interior and he told me he placed at the LRM show in Frisco. Hmm. With that performance, he's not as scary going up against at one of these small shows with my fully-street-driven-and-powered-by-a-big-'ol-403 Bonneville. It seems lke every show I don't make it to, I coulda made a big impression. Leo "Moco" woulda tore it up too on the dance, bags and all (his shit's crazy!). Hey Robert, I feel that was a jab towards me not going :angry: You shoulda gave me a call, bro. I woke up today and it was pouring. I have a hard time keeping my shit straight down the freeway in dry conditions, I didnlt want to mess with the wet conditions (155/80R13's + 4 pumps + 12 batteries + '77 Bonneville = Interesting ride at freeway speeds, especially when it gets swerving. But it does = some fun time on the Blvd. and in the parking lots. :biggrin: You shoulda gave me a call, I just needed a little convincing. I got to bed last night at 1:15 from work and all my car needed was a washing (didn't get to charge me batts), but with the rain, all what scared me was just keeping it straight down the road


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Oct 17 2004, 05:41 PM
> * Hey Robert, I feel that was a jab towards me not going  :angry: You shoulda gave me a call, bro. I woke up today and it was pouring. I have a hard time keeping my shit straight down the freeway in dry conditions, I didnlt want to mess with the wet conditions (155/80R13's + 4 pumps + 12 batteries + '77 Bonneville = Interesting ride at freeway speeds, especially when it gets swerving. But it does = some fun time on the Blvd. and in the parking lots.  :biggrin: You shoulda gave me a call, I just needed a little convincing. I got to bed last night at 1:15 from work and all my car needed was  a washing (didn't get to charge me batts), but with the rain, all what acared me was just keeping it straight down the road
> [snapback]2305476[/snapback]​*


I only went because we were dropping off the nephew in sac at about 11 or so. I did not want to go by thinking it would be dead but we showed up and I was surprised. We went in the impala. I did not take the cutty out. Everyone did ask if I brought it but were dissapointed when they found out I did not. So it is not as if I was expecting you guys to come along for the ride to drop off my nephew. After I left, I was mad I did not take the cutty out to play. :biggrin: So no jab or anything towards you. You know if I would have taken the cutlass, I would have been trying to talk all of you to come along. So don't feel bad. :cheesy: Cool?


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

damn it, for real, i needed a little convincing also. i got my scuba tanks filled on thursday just for this show. i would have gone just to hit switches and represent. i just talked to edgar right now and he would have gone also with a bit of enticing, we should have gone damn it  :angry: . when is the next show?!

damn it, its STILL raining..


----------



## dough916 (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Oct 17 2004, 04:41 PM
> *Holy shit!, I don't wanna talk shit about homeboy's Cutlass from Socios because the guy is hella cool, but that was.....well to be nice it was kind of a let down. (first thought that came to my mind was WEAK!) That car is a shell only, no engine, no tranny, no interior and he told me he placed at the LRM show in Frisco.
> [snapback]2305476[/snapback]​*



ya his car wasn't doing so well, no big deal to him though, he brought it out just to play, there was no "dance" catagory. one back pump wasn't working and the other back corner was dumpimg really wierd. it was only its second time out. the first was at lowrider S.F. were it took 2nd in radical dance. i was kinda disapointed too cause we know it can do alot better.


----------



## dough916 (Apr 10, 2003)

Even though I really didn't do shit to help with the show, and I don't want to step on anyones toes by speaking for them but I want to send out a huge THANK YOU to everyone who braved the weather, the stupid ass cops, and traveled from all over to help support the show. L.U.L.A.C. ended up with a good amout of toys for the kids and it was an awsome show. Tostada Freash was happy, and it was good to see everyone out there. congrates to all the winners!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Oct 18 2004, 01:05 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2305393[/snapback]​*


Hey Dumps the lst car looks familiar..... :biggrin:


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Oct 18 2004, 03:46 AM
> *Hey Dumps the last car looks familiar..... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2305856[/snapback]​*


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Oct 17 2004, 07:46 PM
> *Hey Dumps the lst car looks familiar..... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2305856[/snapback]​*


You mean the clean ass white regal? The car is looking good going down the street too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Hey "Dumps" sorry I didn't respond to your e-mail sooner. I was real busy the last couple of days. Thank you for atleast attending the show. Much props!


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Oct 17 2004, 08:42 PM
> *Hey "Dumps"  sorry I didn't respond to your e-mail sooner.  I was real busy the last couple of days.  Thank you for atleast attending the show.  Much props!
> [snapback]2305993[/snapback]​*


Its cool. Sorry I missed you. I probably walked right by you and didn't even see you. I did that to a lot of the homies. oops Anyway, it was a good show. Do you know who won what? How did that orange chevy do? That car was very clean. That is how every car should be done.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Oct 17 2004, 09:52 PM
> *Its cool. Sorry I missed you. I probably walked right by you and didn't even see you. I did that to a lot of the homies. oops Anyway, it was a good show. Do you know who won what? How did that orange chevy do? That car was very clean. That is how every car should be done.
> [snapback]2306017[/snapback]​*


The box chevy was clean as hell. I myself thought that it was one of the cleanest cars in the show. But when you use a point system in judging that's what counts. He took his class, but lost "Best of Show" to the green caddy. The Caddy was well deserving of the award. The box chevy would have took it, if he was "lifted", and showed his trunk. He did take "Best Engine" and "Best Undercarriage". :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Man I had a good time. It was cool to see everyone again. Dough where was dennis? I was looking forward to talking with that guy. 

I have a good feeling about next year, and I'm already knowin that people are gonna have a few things pullin out their garages with new updates that know one knows about :0 

Hope to see everyone again soon. One love!!!!


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Oct 18 2004, 08:56 AM
> *Man I had a good time. It was cool to see everyone again. Dough where was dennis? I was looking forward to talking with that guy.
> 
> I have a good feeling about next year, and I'm already knowin that people are gonna have a few things pullin out their garages with new updates that know one knows about  :0
> ...


You should have said Whats Up!!  It's all good.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good show. The rain came and went early. Good turn out.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Oct 18 2004, 04:28 PM
> *You should have said Whats Up!!    It's all good.
> [snapback]2307777[/snapback]​*


My bad bro. I was walkin around the whole time. Plus I was trying to show these two young bucks what their first carshow was all about, and trying to give them an insight on lowriding. Trying to get them out of gang bullshit. 

They were jockin the socios bikes!!! You guys all did great and showed strong as usual.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Oct 18 2004, 11:51 AM
> *My bad bro. I was walkin around the whole time. Plus I was trying to show these two young bucks what their first carshow was all about, and trying to give them an insight on lowriding. Trying to get them out of gang bullshit.
> 
> They were jockin the socios bikes!!! You guys all did great and showed strong as usual.
> [snapback]2307912[/snapback]​*


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Any pictures from the car hop?


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Oct 18 2004, 03:54 AM
> *You mean the clean ass white regal? The car is looking good going down the street too.  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2305876[/snapback]​*


Thanks bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Oct 18 2004, 06:16 PM
> *Thanks bro!!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2308821[/snapback]​*


I think I saw your car in the front by the hot rodders. The car looked clean, you should have entered it.  You more than likely would have took something.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Sire you were there?? Damn man i guess i missed out on sayin whatsup to quite a bit of people.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Oct 18 2004, 01:33 PM
> *Any pictures from the car hop?
> [snapback]2308058[/snapback]​*


Only crappy video that I know of. From me. As far as I know, I seem to be the only one that takes any pictures or video of the shows around here. (the ones I hear about anyway) Plus it is usually hard for me to get good pictures of the hop because I usually enter the pit myself. Maybe next year will be different. :biggrin: Every once in a while, there are others but mostly me.

http://f2.pg.briefcase.yahoo.com/bc/swiper...lulac04&.src=bc


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Oct 18 2004, 05:40 PM
> *Only crappy video that I know of. From me. As far as I know, I seem to be the only one that takes any pictures or video of the shows around here. (the ones I hear about anyway) Plus it is usually hard for me to get good pictures of the hop because I usually enter the pit myself. Maybe next year will be different.  :biggrin: Every once in a while, there are others but mostly me.
> 
> http://f2.pg.briefcase.yahoo.com/bc/swiper...lulac04&.src=bc
> [snapback]2308899[/snapback]​*


That's it, Imma have to start stepping up on them pics!


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

HEY SOCIOS WHO'S THE OWNER OF THAT 78 MONTE CARLO THAT WAS AT THE SUMMER CRUISE? IT WAS A PRETTY CLEAN RIDE!


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Oct 19 2004, 01:31 AM
> *Sire you were there?? Damn man i guess i missed out on sayin whatsup to quite a bit of people.
> [snapback]2308863[/snapback]​*


Yeah I was there, I didn't think you showed up Showtime916. But then again I just walked through, looked at the cars, watched the hop then cut out. Went home to watch the last part of the beating the Raiders took. 
Guam 707-my car was parked in the parking lot right next to Tostada Fresh, that might have been the one you saw. If it had a plaque that said, "New Desire" then that was me. :biggrin: I originally wanted to enter the show because it is for a good cause but I just finished moving last weekend and didn't really have time to detail it out. Oh well there's always next year.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Oct 18 2004, 11:20 PM
> *Yeah I was there, I didn't think you showed up Showtime916.  But then again I just walked through, looked at the cars, watched the hop then cut out.  Went home to watch the last part of the beating the Raiders took.
> Guam 707-my car was parked in the parking lot right next to Tostada Fresh, that might have been the one you saw.  If it had a plaque that said, "New Desire" then that was me.  :biggrin:  I originally wanted to enter the show because it is for a good cause but I just finished moving last weekend and didn't really have time to detail it out.  Oh well there's always next year.
> [snapback]2309818[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Oct 18 2004, 09:55 PM
> *HEY SOCIOS WHO'S THE OWNER OF THAT 78 MONTE CARLO THAT WAS AT THE SUMMER CRUISE? IT WAS A PRETTY CLEAN RIDE!
> [snapback]2309740[/snapback]​*



Are you talking about the red one or the pearl white?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I wish i had th bread to buy that green and white drop top socios had. Off the chain. Id even save the carseat for a future showtime. :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Oct 19 2004, 02:39 PM
> *I wish i had th bread to buy that green and white drop top socios had. Off the chain. Id even save the carseat for a future showtime.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2311822[/snapback]​*


What you going to make a sock baby?!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: Sock baby.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

I ONLY SAW THE RED ONE.FROM SOCIOS.I WISH I HAD SEEN THE WHITE ONE :biggrin: DO YOU KNOW WHO OWNS THAT RED MONTE?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Oct 19 2004, 02:39 PM
> *I wish i had th bread to buy that green and white drop top socios had. Off the chain. Id even save the carseat for a future showtime.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2311822[/snapback]​*


Yeah that drop top skylark was clean.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Oct 19 2004, 05:24 PM
> *I ONLY SAW THE RED ONE.FROM SOCIOS.I WISH I HAD SEEN THE WHITE ONE :biggrin: DO YOU KNOW WHO OWNS THAT RED MONTE?
> [snapback]2312666[/snapback]​*


That car is owned by Nes he stay's out here in sacramento he is going to re-do some stuff. Hopefully it will be done for next year. :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

ORALE THATS COOL,ITS A NICE RIDE.I WAS THERE WITH MY 79' IT WAS AN OCEAN BLUE WITH A WHITE TOP.I WAS ROLLIN WITH BROWN SOCIETY CC. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT NEXT YEAR,AND I TOO WILL BE FINISHING MINE UP FOR NEXT YEAR SO I'LL BE GIVING HIM SOME COMPETITION :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Oct 21 2004, 08:32 PM
> *ORALE THATS COOL,ITS A NICE RIDE.I WAS THERE WITH MY 79' IT WAS AN OCEAN BLUE WITH A WHITE TOP.I WAS ROLLIN WITH BROWN SOCIETY CC. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT  NEXT YEAR,AND I TOO WILL BE FINISHING MINE UP FOR NEXT YEAR SO I'LL BE GIVING HIM SOME COMPETITION :biggrin:
> [snapback]2318037[/snapback]​*


ey pitorr, i thought i was gonna help you adjust the valves on the monte today? quien sabe when i'll have time again, so i dont want to hear you whyning :twak: .


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

SORRY THERE LEONY,I HAD TO WORK OVERTIME I HAD TO BE AT WORK AT 11 AM AND I'LL BE OUT AT 12 PM,DON'T WORRY I'LL GET TO IT LATER.I'M WORKING MORE TO GET MONEY FOR MY HYDROS TO TEAR YOU UP! :machinegun: YA BUDDY :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Oct 21 2004, 04:32 PM
> *ORALE THATS COOL,ITS A NICE RIDE.I WAS THERE WITH MY 79' IT WAS AN OCEAN BLUE WITH A WHITE TOP.I WAS ROLLIN WITH BROWN SOCIETY CC. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT  NEXT YEAR,AND I TOO WILL BE FINISHING MINE UP FOR NEXT YEAR SO I'LL BE GIVING HIM SOME COMPETITION :biggrin:
> [snapback]2318037[/snapback]​*


Thats cool... :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Anymore pics? :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Thats it bro. When you movin to sac??? Let me know if you need anything. Or any help movin.


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Nice pics. :biggrin: If I do, wont be any time soon. Gotta finish the bucket :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

It ain't a hop until Lenny or Smiley are involved :uh: Oh and look, there's Robert (Dumps) on the lower left taking pics :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

For those of you that aren't familiar, Lenny is the guy in the blue t-shit at the front of the '64


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Oct 22 2004, 06:39 PM
> *It ain't a hop until Lenny or Smiley are involved  :uh: Oh and look, there's Robert (Dumps) on the lower left taking pics  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: thats true lennys is in the pit at every show


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

I don't see how I missed you Showtime916 I was right by Dumps during the hop... :angry:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Oct 22 2004, 06:40 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



True, right next to me, but then I did not see you behind me either.


----------



## hop this (Sep 27, 2004)

DAMMM THE SHOW LOOK LIKE IS WAS TIGHT WISH I WOULD OF CAME.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Nice pics Showtime, I was wondering if anyone else took any pics.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hop this_@Oct 23 2004, 05:13 AM
> *DAMMM THE SHOW LOOK LIKE IS WAS TIGHT WISH I WOULD OF CAME.
> [snapback]2320987[/snapback]​*


I thought I saw you there??


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:roflmao: :biggrin: man we got to have another show soon out here. 


Whens the next toy drive out here. Brown you guys got anything out towards marysville? Lisette anything??


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Oct 25 2004, 08:55 AM
> *:roflmao:  :biggrin:  man we got to have another show soon out here.
> Whens the next toy drive out here. Brown you guys got anything out towards marysville? Lisette anything??
> [snapback]2325939[/snapback]​*


Nothing, bro. I've been checking the Shows and Events forum to see what's new. Hit up Dumps, he usually knows of a show or two. If you hear anything, let the rest of us know.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

We missed the Evil Ways show the day before this one. Next one is the LG show.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 25 2004, 01:15 PM
> *We missed the Evil Ways show the day before this one. Next one is the LG show.
> [snapback]2326002[/snapback]​*


too far and too much hassle for me :uh: .


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

HEY EDGER HIT ME UP,WE GOTTA GET TOGETHER AND SEE WHAT PUMPS I NEED TO GET MY 79 JUICED UP.LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU HAVE TIME :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Oct 25 2004, 05:41 PM
> *HEY EDGER HIT ME UP,WE GOTTA GET TOGETHER AND SEE WHAT PUMPS I NEED TO GET MY 79 JUICED UP.LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU HAVE TIME :biggrin:
> [snapback]2327485[/snapback]​*


Hey bro, seriously look into getting some Black Magic equipment in your trunk. I've heard nothing but good things about their equipment as well as their service. I ordered some Saco motors about half a year ago from them for my Bonnie and they had hella good service, extremely fast shipping, reasonable prices and the motors are still going strong :biggrin: . There is a guy on here from Black Magic (I believe his name is Ron) who is hella cool. can't recall his screen name on here but I can easily find out. If you're serious about getting down up front, look think about buying a piston pump for the nose. I got some crazy ideas so hit me up this weekend and we'll talk. If you dont have the $ save it and then hit me up. Oh and it's Edg*A* r not Edger, guey! :angry:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Oct 25 2004, 09:05 AM
> *Nothing, bro. I've been checking the Shows and Events forum to see what's new. Hit up Dumps, he usually knows of a show or two. If you hear anything, let the rest of us know.
> [snapback]2325975[/snapback]​*



:dunno: 
The only one I know of right now is not really lowrider only. Pleasanton in November is all I can think of. That is the Goodguys rod and custom show for those that don't know. If I go, I know I will be hitting up Nations Burger after. :thumbsup: I will let you know of any when I hear of them.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

don't forget about the Fresno show on Nov. 14. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just remembered that Lay M Low C.C. is supposed to have another show this year. i dont have anymore info on it though.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 26 2004, 04:09 PM
> *I just remembered that Lay M Low C.C. is supposed to have another show this year. i dont have anymore info on it though.
> [snapback]2330785[/snapback]​*


Keep us posted, bro. Hanging out with Smiley is always interesting :biggrin: As a matter of fact, Imma hit up Top Dogg see if he knows anything


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

ORALE,WELL I'LL HIT YOU UP.BECAUSE I WANT TO START BUYNG THINGS PIECE BY PIECE AND HOPEFULLY HAVE EVERYTHING BY LATE DEC. EARLY JAN. YOU KNOW I GOT OTHER SHIT I GOTTA SPEND FERIA ON TO LIKE EVERYONE ELSE,BUT DON'T DOUBT ME LIKE YOU GUYS DID IN NOT DOING SHIT TO MY 79' CUZ I DON'T FUCK AROUND BRO! YOU KNOW THAT AND YOU SHOULD TO..WHY SHOULD YOU KNOW THAT? BECAUSE YOUR THE SAME WAY..ITS LIKE YOU SAY IT ON YOUR SIGNATURE ''IF YOU PLAY YOU GOTTA PAY!'' SO YA SABES GUEY[/b]


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Oct 25 2004, 09:58 PM
> *Hey bro, seriously look into getting some Black Magic equipment in your trunk. I've heard nothing but good things about their equipment as well as their service. I ordered some Saco motors about half a year ago from them for my Bonnie and they had hella good service, extremely fast shipping, reasonable prices and the motors are still going strong  :biggrin: . There is a guy on here from Black Magic (I believe his name is Ron) who is hella cool.  can't recall his screen name on here but I can easily find out. If you're serious about getting down up front, look think about buying a piston pump for the nose. I got some crazy ideas so hit me up this weekend and we'll talk. If you dont have the $ save it and then hit me up. Oh and it's EdgA r not Edger, guey! :angry:
> [snapback]2328157[/snapback]​*


I heard Black Magic was the shit. :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Oct 26 2004, 05:05 PM
> *Keep us posted, bro. Hanging out with Smiley is always interesting  :biggrin: As a matter of fact, Imma hit up Top Dogg see if he knows anything
> [snapback]2331052[/snapback]​*


Well i just spoke with el senor Smiley and he said that he has nothing planed for this year...  that sucks because i think thats the only club we where depending on, to do something...


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Oct 27 2004, 09:05 AM
> *Well i just spoke with el senor Smiley and he said that he has nothing planed for this year...   that sucks because i think thats the only club we where depending on, to do something...
> [snapback]2333136[/snapback]​*


Pinche Smiley!!! :angry:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Edgar, what is your new email addy? I tried to send you that drawing but I was unable to.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Oct 27 2004, 10:00 PM
> *Edgar, what is your new email addy? I tried to send you that drawing but I was unable to.
> [snapback]2335683[/snapback]​*


Check your PM


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

What do you guys think about having a barbeque once the weather comes correct? Would everyone be down to have something in citrus heights or roseville areas? Marysville?

I was thinking about talking to the carniceria "Familia Lopez" about using their parking lot. Ill be kicking it with some of the owners family this weekend. Maybe we can do something there :dunno:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Oct 28 2004, 08:47 AM
> *What do you guys think about having a barbeque once the weather comes correct? Would everyone be down to have something in citrus heights or roseville areas? Marysville?
> 
> I was thinking about talking to the carniceria "Familia Lopez" about using their parking lot. Ill be kicking it with some of the owners family this weekend. Maybe we can do something there  :dunno:
> [snapback]2336529[/snapback]​*



ummm....isn't Nov. and Dec....super freaking COLD.... :uh: ..... :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Oct 28 2004, 09:32 AM
> *ummm....isn't  Nov. and Dec....super freaking COLD.... :uh: ..... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2336654[/snapback]​*


That's what jackets are made for :biggrin: We're down (talking for the club ha ha) Oh, I just remembered 30 wt motor oil doesn't help my clown when it's cold


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Yeah thats true. The last couple weeks have been cold in the garage!!! I heard streetriders are holdin down saturday and sunday nights at In and out, off of 50 and sunrise. I've been there a few times but I always miss everyone, I get excited and get there too early :uh: 

Lets work somethin out! Im down to get 20 pounds de al pastor and barbeque!!!!!! Holler at me :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

sounds good to me.. marysville, sac, roseville, as long as its not too far away and its not raining.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Okay, Ill get at everyone by tuesday next week here about something with a date.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Oct 28 2004, 11:40 AM
> *Yeah thats true. The last couple weeks have been cold in the garage!!! I heard streetriders are holdin down saturday and sunday nights at In and out, off of 50 and sunrise. I've been there a few times but I always miss everyone, I get excited and get there too early :uh:
> 
> Lets work somethin out! Im down to get 20 pounds de al pastor and barbeque!!!!!! Holler at me :biggrin:
> [snapback]2337132[/snapback]​*



No offense to any one, but we went out there one day....and omg all i saw was rice rockets...not into that...  its all about old schools and lowriders for me... :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

cant do it the sunday of the 7th though, my sister and brother are baptising their babies. if you do try and schedule something, try and give us time to ask for the day off and make time for it.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Oct 28 2004, 04:58 PM
> *No offense to any one, but we went out there one day....and omg all i saw was rice rockets...not into that...  its all about old schools and lowriders for me... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2337381[/snapback]​*


 yeah i heard that. everytime i go out there on sunrise its just a bunch of college kids looking for a kareoki club :uh: 

were trying to get greenback and sunrise going again for a minute, we were out there on sunday pullin threes all day from 80 to 50 on sunrise and greenback areas. nobody was trippin. We need more riders out this way!! Im the only one in lincoln


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Oct 28 2004, 04:17 PM
> *yeah i heard that. everytime i go out there on sunrise its just a bunch of college kids looking for a kareoki club :uh:
> 
> were trying to get greenback and sunrise going again for a minute, we were out there on sunday pullin threes all day from 80 to 50 on sunrise and greenback areas. nobody was trippin. We need more riders out this way!! Im the only one in lincoln
> [snapback]2338207[/snapback]​*



Where were you guys doing that? Was CHPD trippin at all or did they not see you? How many people were out and for how long? I remember way back when Sunrise and Greenback was jumpin. All the streets around Birdcage were packed but that was a long time ago. There were a lot of hot dogs out there causing accidents and I think that is why all the no cruising signs went up. Oh well.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

HEY SHOWTIME916 HOW COME I NEVER SEEN YOU IN THE LINCOLN AREA,I'M ALWAYS CRUISING BY THERE IN MY DAILY DRIVER,ON MY BREAK TIME WHEN I'M AT WORK.I TOOK THE MONTE DOWN THERE A FEW TIMES Y NADA?TELL ME WHERE I CAN HIT YOU UP AT AND NEXT TIME WE CAN GET TOGETHER Y TAKE A LIL CRUISE AROUND LINCOLN,FUCK IT GOTTA START SOMEWHERE...QUE NO? :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Oct 28 2004, 08:00 PM
> *HEY SHOWTIME916 I'LL COME OVER AND DEVOUR THE 20 POUNDS OF MEAT BY MYSELF!   YOU'VE NEVER SEEN A FAT GUY EAT UNTIL YOU SEE ME IN THE LINCOLN AREA, I'M ALWAYS EATING AT THE BURGER KING THERE. MY DAILY INTAKE INCLUDES 5 DOUBLE WHOPPERS A SITTING,IMMA BREAK THE BANK!  :tears: I EAT ALL THE TIME WHEN I'M AT WORK. I TOOK THE DRIVE THRU DOWN THERE A FEW TIMES Y NADA! TELL ME WHERE I CAN FIND A BUFFET IN LINCOLN AND NEXT TIME I'M THERE I'LL PUT THEM OUTTA BUSINESS, FUCK IT GOTTA GO EAT SOMETHING...BON APPETIT! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2338883[/snapback]​*


WTF!!!??? :dunno: Kick back primo, pace yourself :0


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^




> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Oct 28 2004, 08:38 PM
> *WTF!!!??? :dunno: Kick back primo, pace yourself  :0
> [snapback]2339005[/snapback]​*




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Oct 29 2004, 12:00 AM
> *HEY SHOWTIME916 HOW COME I NEVER SEEN YOU IN THE LINCOLN AREA,I'M ALWAYS CRUISING BY THERE IN MY DAILY DRIVER,ON MY BREAK TIME WHEN I'M AT WORK.I TOOK THE MONTE DOWN THERE A FEW TIMES Y NADA?TELL ME WHERE I CAN HIT YOU UP AT AND NEXT TIME WE CAN GET TOGETHER Y TAKE A LIL CRUISE AROUND LINCOLN,FUCK IT GOTTA START SOMEWHERE...QUE NO? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2338883[/snapback]​*



no shit!! damn homie come through. i work in rocklin. we were thinking about having a barbeque at mcbean park next month.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Let me know if anything's crackin'!! :biggrin: I'm down for whatever.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Oct 28 2004, 10:29 PM
> *Where were you guys doing that? Was CHPD trippin at all or did they not see you? How many people were out and for how long? I remember way back when Sunrise and Greenback was jumpin. All the streets around Birdcage were packed but that was a long time ago. There were a lot of hot dogs out there causing accidents and I think that is why all the no cruising signs went up. Oh well.
> [snapback]2338507[/snapback]​*



it was just a couple of us. were hittin it up this weekend on saturday night also. look for my burgundy cutlass, a 90 blue towncar and 84 white towncar. were just gonna go up and down sunrise probably


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Oct 29 2004, 05:54 PM
> *Let me know if anything's crackin'!! :biggrin: I'm down for whatever.
> [snapback]2341297[/snapback]​*


ill let you know!


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

FUCK YOU EDGAR THATS YOUR FAT ASS PUTO


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

FUCKIN PRIMO WHY YOU PUTTIN SHIT SAYING ITS ME,DAMN DUDE,OH WELL THATS HOW WE GET ALONG QUE NO? :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

NOBODY PAY ATTENTION TO THAT ONE POST MY COUSIN EDGAR(BROWN SOCIETY CC.) PUT,TALKING ABOUT HAMBURGERS AND BURGER KING,I DONT KNOW HOW THE FUCKER DID IT BUT HE DID.ITS ALL GOOD THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Ha Ha, poor primo has no clue


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Oct 29 2004, 09:54 PM
> *FUCK YOU EDGAR THATS YOUR FAT ASS PUTO
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> [snapback]2342554[/snapback]​*


Look, you made him cry. :0


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Ha Ha, Victor's too much!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Oct 29 2004, 09:54 PM
> *FUCK YOU EDGAR ILL TOSS YOUR SALAD CAUSE IMMA FAT ASS PUTO
> [snapback]2342554[/snapback]​*


What's that all about? You coming outta the closet primo?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Oct 29 2004, 10:19 PM
> *NOBODY PAY ATTENTION TO ME,  I WANT MY COUSIN EDGAR'S (BROWN SOCIETY CC.) COCK UP AGAINST MY TONSILS BUT HE'S NOT A *** LIKE ME. TALKING ABOUT HAMBURGERS AND BURGER KING,I DONT KNOW HOW I DO IT BUT I CAN FIT 3 DOUBLE WHOPPERS IN MY MOUTH AT A TIME. IMMA FAT FUCKER SO IMMA TRY 4 NEXT TIME. IF I CAN'T FIT THEM ALL, ITS ALL GOOD. WELL I'M OFF TO HOME TOWN BUFFET ANY GUY-GUYS WANNA GO WITH ME HIT ME UP. I LOVE IT WHEN THE FOOD SLIDES DOWN MY THROAT, IT GET ME ALL SWEATY! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2342593[/snapback]​*


Ok, now you're scaring me!!


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

lardo, now your just sounding gay. back on topic. lol, knowing you, your probably going to manipulate this post also... :roflmao: :twak: .


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Nov 1 2004, 12:21 AM
> *lardo, now your just sounding gay.  back on topic.  lol, knowing you, your probably going to manipulate this post also...  :roflmao:  :twak: .
> [snapback]2346836[/snapback]​*


Naw, I'm done. You're right, I'm scaring myself. I guess working on Frisco is taking it's toll on me, Ha Ha. I'm done Victor :roflmao: On the bright side I just heard last night that they want lowrides for the Dia de La Virgen De Guadalupe parade in December over in Live Oak. I'll post in this forum when I get more info.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Lardo :roflmao:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

FUCKIN EDGAR I GOTTA ADMIT THAT WAS SOME FUNNY SHIT,I WAS LAUGING MY ASS OFF WHEN I READ ALL WHAT YOU WROTE.I'M NOT MAD I KNOW ITS ALL JUST BULL SHIT! HIT ME UP GUEY! :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Oct 27 2004, 10:05 AM
> *Well i just spoke with el senor Smiley and he said that he has nothing planed for this year...   that sucks because i think thats the only club we where depending on, to do something...
> [snapback]2333136[/snapback]​*


If thats the Club you guys depend on,you guys have some serious issues.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 1 2004, 12:44 PM
> *If thats the Club you guys depend on,you guys have some serious issues.
> [snapback]2348658[/snapback]​*



and you are......


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Nov 1 2004, 08:42 AM
> *Lardo :roflmao:
> [snapback]2347804[/snapback]​*


  Not funny! Only lil bro can call me that, it's a family thing.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 1 2004, 12:44 PM
> *If thats the Club you guys depend on,you guys have some serious issues.
> [snapback]2348658[/snapback]​*



Not really because we probably have way more shows and gatherings around here than you do. It is just that this year most of us bonded more than ever and we want to keep it that way by doing more. So truthfully, I take it back about saying that we have more than you but would rather say that if you do not know us, then stop talking like you do.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Nov 1 2004, 03:26 PM
> *Not really because we probably have way more shows and gatherings around here than you do. It is just that this year most of us bonded more than ever and we want to keep it that way by doing more. So truthfully, I take it back about saying that we have more than you but would rather say that if you do not know us, then stop talking like you do.
> [snapback]2349305[/snapback]​*



Well said, Dumps...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Nov 1 2004, 04:26 PM
> *Not really because we probably have way more shows and gatherings around here than you do. It is just that this year most of us bonded more than ever and we want to keep it that way by doing more. So truthfully, I take it back about saying that we have more than you but would rather say that if you do not know us, then stop talking like you do.
> [snapback]2349305[/snapback]​*


Thats just it slappy,i do know how most of you guys are.My point is be a leader,not a follower.Why depend on Smiley,what not put together something of your own.It aint hard to do!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 1 2004, 04:40 PM
> *Thats just it slappy,i do know how most of you guys are.My point is be a leader,not a follower.Why depend on Smiley,what not put together something of your own.It aint hard to do!
> [snapback]2349587[/snapback]​*


are you talking to, who in general. are you even from this area? do you know what clubs have done this year? :uh:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 1 2004, 04:40 PM
> *Thats just it slappy,i do know how most of you guys are.My point is be a leader,not a follower.Why depend on Smiley,what not put together something of your own.It aint hard to do!
> [snapback]2349587[/snapback]​*



I am not sure how saying we have serious issues is the same as make your own show. In my opinion, it really does not sound that way. It sounds more like you are talking sh!t which is not cool. But now that you explained yourself, it's cool. As for doing shows, now that we know that LayMlow C C is not doing something, we will probably start planning on something if not a real show, we will probably just make a little get together or something. Ok pinky?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Hey I talked it over with a few heads, and it looks like november would be a bad month because everybodys going to japan, and odessa texas. So if anyone has any other ideas for november or december let me know. I got a hundred on the carne!!!!! Mark My words!!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Yeah, Nov is kinda tight. We could shoot for a "New Years picnic"!!. Just as an ideal. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Something for new years would be phat. It would be a good time for all the clubs to talk about any future events for next year too.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I even got a lady whos down to make frijoles and arroz for over 100 people!! Let me know. Her husband makes bomb ass carnitas for big parties. man im hungry.


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Nov 2 2004, 01:14 AM
> *Yeah, Nov is kinda tight.  We could shoot for a "New Years picnic"!!.  Just as an ideal. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2349718[/snapback]​*


Yeah New Years would be a really good idea!!! I just hope it's not rainning....


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Cool thing about it is that January 2nd is on a Sunday...... :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 1 2004, 12:44 PM
> *If thats the Club you guys depend on,you guys have some serious issues.
> [snapback]2348658[/snapback]​*


Besides you talking shit about Laymlow, the reason they came up is because last year about this time they had or were involved in a toy drive. So it isin't really that anybody was depending on them, it was that if they had something planned why not show up and support them? You kill 2 birds in one shot, go to a show/get together and support another car club in the area. Hell, if I wanna do something I don't need to wait for a show, I just jump in my shit, fire it up and hit the boulie. After all, imma street roller as are the rest of my club


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Nov 1 2004, 05:56 PM
> *are you talking to, who in general.  are you even from this area?  do you know what clubs have done this year?  :uh:
> [snapback]2349639[/snapback]​*


yes i live in the area,and YES i do know what clubs have done this year.
I will give sac its props,fools is trying to ride(still need more skills on fixing they cars right,but getting there)but i dont get why so many people are on Smileys nutts.I have met,and chilled with that *****,he aight but i just found it funny that if he aint got nothing planned,fools start acting like"what we going to do?!"

I have been to the Gatherings at Miller park,Blvd Nights,and the King of the streets up here since i moved up here.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 2 2004, 06:48 AM
> *yes i live in the area,and YES i do know what clubs have done this year.
> I will give sac its props,fools is trying to ride(still need more skills on fixing they cars right,but getting there)but i dont get why so many people are on Smileys nutts.I have met,and chilled with that *****,he aight but i just found it funny that if he aint got nothing planned,fools start acting like"what we going to do?!"
> 
> ...



Well if that is true, I think you can help with putting something together too instead of putting us down. Next time there is a gathering, show yourself and your ride so we can all hook up and get to know each other and that way you too can be part of us. But until then, I do not think you need to be talking the way you do. And let me start by telling you, welcome to the area. Where did you come from and where do you live? What kind of car do you own and what does it look like. Be a homie by letting us know that. Most of us on here are street riders that do not make full show vehicles. My car is a daily driver so why make it completely nice. I have a 70 monte carlo that I am working on but hey, I also do have a family that comes first and that is why I do not have something completely show yet. Most of us are more entertainers than intimidators. I like taking my daily out to the shows and entertaining the crowd. It is also a good way to try to make all the others come out for a hop or two. So hey, before you talk the way you did, get to know us first and find out what we are like instead of starting by saying we have issues. That is not a good way to start off especially in a new area.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Nov 2 2004, 02:57 AM
> *Cool thing about it is that January 2nd is on a Sunday...... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2350535[/snapback]​*


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Nov 2 2004, 09:07 AM
> *Well if that is true, I think you can help with putting something together too instead of putting us down. Next time there is a gathering, show yourself and your ride so we can all hook up and get to know each other and that way you too can be part of us. But until then, I do not think you need to be talking the way you do. And let me start by telling you, welcome to the area. Where did you come from and where do you live? What kind of car do you own and what does it look like. Be a homie by letting us know that. Most of us on here are street riders that do not make full show vehicles. My car is a daily driver so why make it completely nice. I have a 70 monte carlo that I am working on but hey, I also do have a family that comes first and that is why I do not have something completely show yet. Most of us are more entertainers than intimidators. I like taking my daily out to the shows and entertaining the crowd. It is also a good way to try to make all the others come out for a hop or two. So hey, before you talk the way you did, get to know us first and find out what we are like instead of starting by saying we have issues. That is not a good way to start off especially in a new area.
> [snapback]2351182[/snapback]​*


92 Brougham,frame off,new guts,Re-Choromed on the out side,Blue powder coated Dish(BEFORE everyone started doing it!)Dog house,5th wheel,4 pumps,14 Batts,4 switches,SMACKING the bumper,Blue PPG paint,Body is STRAIGHT as a mutha Fucka,and *****,im all about being a Street rida!Ill bring it out in Spring!

Im from L.A,But moved up here from The Yay Area,and like i said,its not downing your club saying you have issues(i should have made that MORE clear)Like i said,Be a LEADER,not a follower,Respect is earned homie,not givin.
I got no issue with your club,just making a opinion,how you take it is compleatly on you.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

ANYWAYYYSSSSSS..... :uh: 



Can it be possible that US LEADERS of our clubs get together and do something after the 2nd. The reason is. Me and Gabe won't be here we will be on VACATION...in MEXICO...... :biggrin: But if everybody else has plans never mind. Just a thought... :cheesy:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

What about Sunday January 9th?


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Nov 2 2004, 10:16 AM
> *What about Sunday January 9th?
> [snapback]2351629[/snapback]​*



That sounds great.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> ANYWAYYYSSSSSS..... :uh:
> 
> 
> > Truth hurts?!
> > Why dont bay clubs ever get a invite to Sac functions?Why dont Sac clubs come down to Bay functions,or San Jose for Blvd nights to represent???


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Its on. Miller park Sunday January 9th. Ill let everyone know in shows and events. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> > ANYWAYYYSSSSSS..... :uh:
> >
> >
> > > Truth hurts?!
> > ...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Nov 2 2004, 11:59 AM
> *What Truth?  Who dosen't ever invite bay clubs?  LOOK my club does represent, let me help you out.  If you collect any lowrider magazines or streelow magazines.  LOOK FOR SOCIOS, because any show coverd in the bay by those magazines our club is in it.  So don't you say that we don't represent.  We have been to Hayward, Union City, San Jose, Frisco twice and river bank, Visalia and more....so don't be talking shit if you don't know wuz up.  And just like you said you need to earn the respect, and our club has it.  It wasn't given to us.  ALSO you said some cars need to me fixed up better, well do you not know about street class, everybody has different taste and different priorities.  And if you think you are going to get respect by talking shit..  you are tripinn... :uh:
> [snapback]2351855[/snapback]​*


Yaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwn,my car is STREET Class,but my shit is done RIGHT,i didnt slap some rims on it with a $300 maco paint job and put a plaque in the back window.
I never said ANYTHING bad about your club,thats you assuming i was,(and i wasnt)
you can take shit how you want,i dont care,i just added my .02.
Hows this(and i mean EVERY word)
Good luck to ALL Sac area clubs this year,keep riding.
And exect to see some clubs from San Jose,and the Bay at some functions this year,even if we aint invited.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 2 2004, 11:10 AM
> *Yaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwn,my car is STREET Class,but my shit is done RIGHT,i didnt slap some rims on it with a $300 maco paint job and put a plaque in the back window.
> I never said ANYTHING bad about your club,thats you assuming i was,(and i wasnt)
> you can take shit how you want,i dont care,i just added my .02.
> ...


oh, i see what you mean about the $300.00 paint job and rims, next time don't assume that all clubs are the SAME as the one you are assuming. And i know that you never mentioned anything about my club, but i just wanted to add my .02 about us representing. Also at our annual car show that we have, we have rides from all of bay area and this year our farthest award went to Watsonville. Another thing is inviting some one to come out and they CAN"T MAKE IT.So we do have love for the bay area. Also thanks for the complement, cause we will be riding. PEACE.... :cheesy:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Dam!!! It's gettin heated up in here.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Nov 2 2004, 12:47 PM
> *Dam!!!  It's gettin heated up in here.
> [snapback]2352349[/snapback]​*



:wave: ....are you ready for FRESNO...... :cheesy:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 2 2004, 11:10 AM
> *Yaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwn,my car is STREET Class,but my shit is done RIGHT,i didnt slap some rims on it with a $300 maco paint job and put a plaque in the back window.
> I never said ANYTHING bad about your club,thats you assuming i was,(and i wasnt)
> you can take shit how you want,i dont care,i just added my .02.
> ...


who in the hell is this clown


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Nov 2 2004, 04:28 PM
> *who in the hell is this clown
> [snapback]2353068[/snapback]​*


cut it out numb nutts.Alittle late on the side bust there?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 2 2004, 07:30 PM
> *cut it out numb nutts.Alittle late on the side bust there?
> [snapback]2353074[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :biggrin: come through on the 9th and get yourself a plate!!!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Nov 2 2004, 04:36 PM
> *:roflmao:  :biggrin: come through on the 9th and get yourself a plate!!!!
> [snapback]2353100[/snapback]​*


Thanks,i think i just might.
Let some of your peeps know that im not HATING,just giving a opinion based on what im seeing from CERTAIN others!


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 2 2004, 03:30 PM
> *cut it out numb nutts.Alittle late on the side bust there?
> [snapback]2353074[/snapback]​*


say dude whats your name man let yourself be known dont hide behind a computer i will be at the turkey drive in stockton this saturday since your talkin all that shit pull your shit out low rider. and let everyone know how you do it playa


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Nov 2 2004, 04:39 PM
> *say dude whats your name man let yourself be known dont hide behind a computer i will be at the turkey drive in stockton this saturday since your talkin all that shit pull your shit out low rider. and let everyone know how you do it playa
> [snapback]2353111[/snapback]​*


LOL :roflmao: ,You funny!*****,i aint EVER had to hide behind a name LOC,plenty of people in here know who i am.If you wanna know that Bad,Ask my big Homie Kita since your going to the turkey drive)I might stop by After the Eagles game,you can holla at me then if you want a autograph.
You wasnt even part of the conversation.
Learn WHO you speaking on before you speak.


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

I've met Psta, he's a cool guy. He gives props when props are due, I just want to see his ride. :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 2 2004, 08:37 AM
> *92 Brougham,frame off,new guts,Re-Choromed on the out side,Blue powder coated Dish(BEFORE everyone started doing it!)Dog house,5th wheel,4 pumps,14 Batts,4 switches,SMACKING the bumper,Blue PPG paint,Body is STRAIGHT as a mutha Fucka,and *****,im all about being a Street rida!Ill bring it out in Spring!
> 
> Im from L.A,But moved up here from The Yay Area,and like i said,its not downing your club saying you have issues(i should have made that MORE clear)Like i said,Be a LEADER,not a follower,Respect is earned homie,not givin.
> ...



Well, I can respect that. I just don't respect the comments you make but hey, that could mean that you are just open with comments. But my point is that we are just defending ourselves when comments are made even when they are not meant to be bad. You just have to think about how you would take it and maybe that can stop all the negativness that is being put towards you right now. So with that in mind, I am squashing my negative feelings towards you and forgeting all the shit that was said. 
How long have you been in the area? You roll with a club or solo? I am looking forward to seeing your car perform. Do you hop at the shows? Anyway, you should post up a pic of your car so we can all see what we are up against.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Nov 2 2004, 11:05 PM
> *Well, I can respect that. I just don't respect the comments you make but hey, that could mean that you are just open with comments. But my point is that we are just defending ourselves when comments are made even when they are not meant to be bad. You just have to think about how you would take it and maybe that can stop all the negativness that is being put towards you right now. So with that in mind, I am squashing my negative feelings towards you and forgeting all the shit that was said.
> How long have you been in the area? You roll with a club or solo? I am looking forward to seeing your car perform. Do you hop at the shows? Anyway, you should post up a pic of your car so we can all see what we are up against.
> [snapback]2354241[/snapback]​*


Alright,Me and Smiley got at eachother lastnight,I told him what was said,and what i ment,we all good.
I said it in one of my other post,I should have chose better words.I ment no disrespect to any ONE persons car or car club.I gave my opinions on facts,but hey,shit happens,know its squashed,and hell YEAH i give props when they are due.But if i give props on the good,i have to speak on the bad!
I ment what i said,but i am man enough to admit i could have shosen better words,
as for my ride Dumps,it will be doing the damn thang this spring!I post a pic or two when the paint is dry and the lac is put back together,as for my trunk,i NEVER show that!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Nov 2 2004, 10:08 PM
> *I've met Psta, he's a cool guy.  He gives props when props are due, I just want to see his ride.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2354087[/snapback]​*


PSTA IS AN ASSHOLE... :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 3 2004, 09:08 AM
> *PSTA IS AN ASSHOLE... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2355014[/snapback]​*


THANK YOU!Its about time someone said something good about me!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

I just want it to dry out a little out there so I can take my El Camino out for a spin. Oh and I gotta wait out on my two rear upper wisdom teeth that just got pulled out about an hour and a half ago


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Nov 2 2004, 03:21 PM
> *:wave: ....are you ready for FRESNO...... :cheesy:
> [snapback]2352799[/snapback]​*


i've been ready since last week.....lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Nov 3 2004, 12:07 PM
> *I just want it to dry out a little out there so I can take my El Camino out for a spin. Oh and I gotta wait out on my two rear upper wisdom teeth that just got pulled out about an hour and a half ago
> [snapback]2355867[/snapback]​*



OUCHHHH...Dude i feel for you...gabe had that done, well he got all 4 out at the same time, he coudn't eat for a week. Good Luck...


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I really hope i see everyone on the 9th. Im pretty excited about it. If anyone wants flyers sent to them just pm me.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 3 2004, 07:15 AM
> *Alright,Me and Smiley got at eachother lastnight,I told him what was said,and what i ment,we all good.
> I said it in one of my other post,I should have chose better words.I ment no disrespect to any ONE persons car or car club.I gave my opinions on facts,but hey,shit happens,know its squashed,and hell YEAH i give props when they are due.But if i give props on the good,i have to speak on the bad!
> I ment what i said,but i am man enough to admit i could have shosen better words,
> ...



Cool.
I can understand about not opening the trunk. I was the same way with my last car. Nowadays, I don't really care who looks in my trunk. Anyway, make sure to say whats up when you see any of us. Maybe at the gathering on the 9th.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Nov 3 2004, 12:07 PM
> *I just want it to dry out a little out there so I can take my El Camino out for a spin. Oh and I gotta wait out on my two rear upper wisdom teeth that just got pulled out about an hour and a half ago
> [snapback]2355867[/snapback]​*



Damn wisdom teeth. Do you work saturday? Take the elco out then. Drive it around then swing by to pick up your motor. I will be home after about 3:30. I do not know if I will be going anywhere. Family will be in town.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

ey robert, we need to get a little cruise going again on the weekends. i know its cold and all but damn, there isnt nothing to do. if its not raining this weekend, i'll be out. 

as for the get together, if im not out of town (not sure if i will or wont be), i'll be there :thumbsup: .


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Nov 3 2004, 09:33 PM
> *Cool.
> I can understand about not opening the trunk. I was the same way with my last car. Nowadays, I don't really care who looks in my trunk. Anyway, make sure to say whats up when you see any of us. Maybe at the gathering on the 9th.
> [snapback]2357777[/snapback]​*


Aight!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Nov 4 2004, 04:00 AM
> *ey robert, we need to get a little cruise going again on the weekends.  i know its cold and all but damn, there isnt nothing to do.  if its not raining this weekend, i'll be out.
> 
> as for the get together, if im not out of town (not sure if i will or wont be), i'll be there  :thumbsup: .
> [snapback]2358281[/snapback]​*


Hey if you guys get a cruise going out in yuba city or marysville let me know. Im right next door to you guys in lincoln


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

nothing much ever happening in yuba city/marysville. when the weather is good though, im usually always out friday and saturday nights. solo rider. uffin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

shit ill be out there too. I ride out there to that flea market sometimes. dirtys the white walls :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Nov 3 2004, 01:38 PM
> *OUCHHHH...Dude i feel for you...gabe had that done, well he got all 4 out at the same time, he coudn't eat for a week.  Good Luck...
> [snapback]2356335[/snapback]​*


Steak + A little water = steak shake ha ha! :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Nov 3 2004, 08:33 PM
> *Cool.
> I can understand about not opening the trunk. I was the same way with my last car. Nowadays, I don't really care who looks in my trunk. Anyway, make sure to say whats up when you see any of us. Maybe at the gathering on the 9th.
> [snapback]2357777[/snapback]​*


I wouldn't wanna open my trunk either with all that counter weight!
































































































ha ha, just kidding :biggrin: When I open my truck prople trip because they can't believe an old school set up like mine gets my big ass boat rocking. Maybe it's all the hydro steroids I feed them


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Nov 3 2004, 08:40 PM
> *Damn wisdom teeth. Do you work saturday? Take the elco out then. Drive it around then swing by to pick up your motor. I will be home after about 3:30. I do not know if I will be going anywhere. Family will be in town.
> [snapback]2357804[/snapback]​*


I don't work on Saturday, but I have to move out  The wisdome teeth weren't that bad except for the fact that I can't really chew yet. The worse part was when the dentist was pulling them out cause you can hear like a little tearing noise from the teeth coming out of your jaw. I used my teeth as an excuse to take today off as well so I can move some stuff over to the new house.  Oh well, I have 250+ hours of sick leave, so better use some of them hours :biggrin: If you and Leo wanna cruise on Sat night, let me know, I'm down in the Elco at least. On Sunday I baptise my little boy so if you wanna drop by my parent's and grab a bite, give me a call. Were supposed to have birria, rice and beans :cheesy:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Nov 4 2004, 12:00 AM
> *ey robert, we need to get a little cruise going again on the weekends.  i know its cold and all but damn, there isnt nothing to do.  if its not raining this weekend, i'll be out.
> 
> as for the get together, if im not out of town (not sure if i will or wont be), i'll be there  :thumbsup: .
> [snapback]2358281[/snapback]​*


Were the hell are you going now, guey?? you just got back!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Nov 4 2004, 08:42 AM
> *Hey if you guys get a cruise going out in yuba city or marysville let me know. Im right next door to you guys in lincoln
> [snapback]2359025[/snapback]​*


Showtime, weren't the guys from California Lifestyles from Lincoln? at least some of them? I remember seeing an orange Cutlass with a white top from there as well as a light blue cutlass, 2 white town cars and a purple blazer, I believe. As far as them flyers, I'll PM you if Leo (Moco) hasn't done so yet.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Yeah they were from lincoln. I never see them around anymore :dunno: Last time i saw any of those guys it was a tangerine orange truck about a year ago.

Nobody rides out here. I would like to see the impalas come back out here in lincoln and do things. Throw barbeques etc. 

So far im the only rider out here :angry:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

the fast and the furious thing is the thing to do nowdays. I remember back in high school how g-bodies were everywhere. Kids in HS would roll stock g-bodies on spokes, but at least they were there. Now all them g-bodies have been replaced with slammed civics with abnoxious exhausts. Maybe they need to make a new lowrider movie to bring it back a little with these young kids :dunno: Oh, there used to be a clean-ass '59 out in Lincoln as well. I just sat there outside a house. It was clean in the sense that it was in all originall running condition, not restored or customized. Straight too. We rolled by once so my friend could show it to me and next time I rolled by the old white dude who gave us a dirty look that first time must have put it away. He must have thought wer were trying to take it or something


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

That sounds like matt from impalas??. I think he had a bumper kit put on it. The reason alot of people are shady out here is because theres alot of wannabe surenos and nortenos that jack shit. then they sell it for bud :uh: 

But most of their cars are garaged, i always see the guy with the red 64 box wagon riding a harley :dunno: 

My ex girlfriends dad has a green cadillac on some 18 inch spokes. Thats about it.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Nov 4 2004, 12:12 PM
> *I don't work on Saturday, but I have to move out    The wisdome teeth weren't that bad except for the fact that I can't really chew yet. The worse part was when the dentist was pulling them out cause you can hear like a little tearing noise from the teeth coming out of your jaw. I used my teeth as an excuse to take today off as well so I can move some stuff over to the new house.    Oh well, I have 250+ hours of sick leave, so better use some of them hours  :biggrin: If you and Leo wanna cruise on Sat night, let me know, I'm down in the Elco at least. On Sunday I baptise my little boy so if you wanna drop by my parent's and grab a bite, give me a call. Were supposed to have birria, rice and beans  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2359709[/snapback]​*



You got the house? Cool. I can help you move but only if it is monday. Saturday I work, and the family will be here. Sunday, you are busy but I will be there for some birria. What time would be good? Monday I will help you all you want as long as you don't have anything too heavy. I am still watching the knee. Saturday after my mom leaves I would be willing to take a cruise. I have not been out in a long time. We shall see how it goes.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Nov 2 2004, 10:05 AM
> *ANYWAYYYSSSSSS..... :uh:
> Can it be possible that US LEADERS of our clubs get together and do something after the 2nd.  The reason is.  Me and Gabe won't be here we will be on VACATION...in MEXICO...... :biggrin:  But if everybody else has plans never mind.  Just a thought... :cheesy:
> [snapback]2351576[/snapback]​*



Where in mexico are you going? That is the best time to go. There is a party every night it seems like during December and the first part of January.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Nov 4 2004, 07:29 PM
> *You got the house? Cool. I can help you move but only if it is monday. Saturday I work, and the family will be here. Sunday, you are busy but I will be there for some birria. What time would be good? Monday I will help you all you want as long as you don't have anything too heavy. I am still watching the knee. Saturday after my mom leaves I would be willing to take a cruise. I have not been out in a long time. We shall see how it goes.
> [snapback]2360963[/snapback]​*


Naw, bro I didn't get THE house  Some serious BS happened and it all went to hell.  I gave the 30 day notice where I'm at so now the land lady says she rented the house out. So now I gotta move. Imma start from square one and find another one but i guess it wont be till next summer. Maybe sooner, who knows. As far as helping me move, Imma try to do as most as I can on saturday and maybe tuesday. If you can't make it, I understand, maybe next time.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Nov 2 2004, 10:05 AM
> *ANYWAYYYSSSSSS..... :uh:
> Can it be possible that US LEADERS of our clubs get together and do something after the 2nd.  The reason is.  Me and Gabe won't be here we will be on VACATION...in MEXICO...... :biggrin:  But if everybody else has plans never mind.  Just a thought... :cheesy:
> [snapback]2351576[/snapback]​*


Don't even remind me, a year ago I was getting ready to go to México. I had the most fun I've had in a long time. Drank tequila all first half of December and didn't want to come back :biggrin: I MISS IT!!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Nov 4 2004, 08:18 PM
> *Where in mexico are you going? That is the best time to go. There is a party every night it seems like during December and the first part of January.
> [snapback]2361103[/snapback]​*


Yes that is correct...parties in every town. :cheesy: We are flying into guadalajara and staying there for a couple of days, then going to my parents house in Michoacan, (zamora) Every town around zamora has fiestas for something...its great. Then visiting las playas de Guerrero, Manzanillo and then last at Puerto Vallarta and then heading back to the cold. We wont be back unthil the first week of January. I havent been to Mexico in 10 years...i use to go every year. I am so excited. :cheesy:
What part of Mexico do you go to?


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Nov 4 2004, 10:09 PM
> *Don't even remind me, a year ago I was getting ready to go to México. I had the most fun I've had in a long time. Drank tequila all first half of December and didn't want to come back  :biggrin: I MISS IT!!
> [snapback]2361427[/snapback]​*



Que parte de Mexico?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Nov 5 2004, 10:51 AM
> *Que parte de Mexico?
> [snapback]2362549[/snapback]​*


Villa Guerrero, Jalisco that's my little pueblito (well actually my parents, but I call it mine as well) It's up by Zacatecas biggest towns around there are Colotlan, Tlaltenango, Momax, totatiche and so on. You know what, THANKS, now you made me miss it (once again) :tears: Hopefully December of 2005 I'll go again. I hadn't been there ince December of 1991 then went last December and decided to try to go at least every other year, haber que. Que te la pases bien y te acuerdas de toda la Raza por aca en el frio. :biggrin:








:cheesy:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Me my parents and my neice in Tlaltenango-December 2003 (Look at how thin I was!! dayum, I hate it. My fat ass has to get to the gym!) :angry:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

for real, you look like a shaved chow lol.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Nov 5 2004, 04:31 PM
> *for real, you look like a shaved chow lol.
> [snapback]2363749[/snapback]​*


No mames, guey!! :uh: I looked like a pit bull mejor :0


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

porque you look all skinny and stuff, look kinda weird even lol. not used to seeing "lardo" skinny :biggrin: .


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Nov 5 2004, 10:48 AM
> *Yes that is correct...parties in every town.  :cheesy:  We are flying into guadalajara and staying there for a couple of days, then going to my parents house in Michoacan,  (zamora)  Every town around zamora has fiestas for something...its great.  Then visiting las playas de Guerrero, Manzanillo and then last at Puerto Vallarta and then heading back to the cold.  We wont be back unthil the first week of January.  I havent been to Mexico in 10 years...i use to go every year.  I am so excited.  :cheesy:
> What part of Mexico do you go to?
> [snapback]2362539[/snapback]​*



No shit!!!!! We probably crossed paths before at one time. Have you heard of Tacatzcuaro. It is on the way to Cotija just outside of Santa Inez. Way back the buses wouldn't even go in there because the entrance to the town was all dirt and gravel. Now it looks like a tourist attraction. I haven't been there in like 18 years. I miss it like crazy. I am hoping we can go next year. I am sure you been to Los Reyes on Thursdays and to el lago de Camequaro on the weekends. No wonder you have that familiar vibe. Damn, that is cool. You need to take some pictures for me then. 
http://mx.geocities.com/tacazmich/main.htm


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Can somebody take me to Mexico??? LOL! I don't speak that much spanish, but I'll survive. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Nov 5 2004, 11:03 PM
> *No shit!!!!! We probably crossed paths before at one time. Have you heard of Tacatzcuaro. It is on the way to Cotija just outside of Santa Inez. Way back the buses wouldn't even go in there because the entrance to the town was all dirt and gravel. Now it looks like a tourist attraction. I haven't been there in like 18 years. I miss it like crazy. I am hoping we can go next year. I am sure you been to Los Reyes on Thursdays and to el lago de Camequaro on the weekends. No wonder you have that familiar vibe. Damn, that is cool. You need to take some pictures for me then.
> http://mx.geocities.com/tacazmich/main.htm
> [snapback]2364620[/snapback]​*


OMG...i have family in Cotija..my dad was born in los reyes... that is hella funny. and i think i know witch town you are talking about... is that the town that has bread stands on the side of the street, i think its the entrance or salida...don't really remember that was yearsss ago, but i do remember that bread was BOMB...hella good. And yes camequaro i will be attending... :biggrin: hopefully it looks as nice as i remember it.. you know whats funny, is that my parents go every year but they stopped taking me when i was 13 years old, the reason is in the town where my parents live in, all of these young girls where getting married and my dad thought i would do the same, don't know why. My poor dad, he didn't want me getting married to young and i still got married young. I got married when i was 19 years old. December 18th will be our 5 year anniversary....  I was very independent when i was young and i am teaching the same to my daughter...  
That was a long story huh...well for sure i will be taking pictures...  (what a trip...i am still trippin..small world)


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

That reminds me to buy queso cotija for the tacos ill be hookin up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Michoacan :thumbsdown: 
Jalisco :thumbsup: 










































ha ha, j/k don't get mad peeps


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

hmmmmmmm....hmmmmm....wait until Dumps get's here it's going to be tag team...you will see... you know its all about michoacan.... :0 
Just kidding, i know you are just playing cause u know...well u know what i mean..


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Nov 8 2004, 02:28 PM
> *Michoacan  :thumbsdown:
> Jalisco  :thumbsup:
> ha ha, j/k don't get mad peeps
> [snapback]2372576[/snapback]​*


 CABRON! 












But you know I mean that in a good way. :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Nov 8 2004, 11:49 AM
> *OMG...i have family in Cotija..my dad was born in los reyes... that is hella funny. and i think i know witch town you are talking about... is that the town that has bread stands on the side of the street, i think its the entrance or salida...don't really remember that was yearsss ago, but i do remember that bread was BOMB...hella good.  And yes camequaro i will be attending... :biggrin: hopefully it looks as nice as i remember it..  you know whats funny, is that my parents go every year but they stopped taking me when i was 13 years old, the reason is in the town where my parents live in, all of these young girls where getting married and my dad thought i would do the same, don't know why. My poor dad, he didn't want me getting married to young and i still got married young.  I got married when i was 19 years old.  December 18th will be our 5 year anniversary....  I was very independent when i was young and i am teaching the same to my daughter...
> That was a long story huh...well for sure i will be taking pictures...  (what a trip...i am still trippin..small world)
> [snapback]2371976[/snapback]​*



Well, let me put it this way. If you are coming from los reyes, you pass through tocumbo (where the first water slide of the area is) and the next town is santa ines. After you make the right turn and headed out of santa ines, there will be a road off to the right, that is the entrance/exit of tacatzcuaro. As far as the bread stands, I am not sure. Like I said, the last visit was 18 years ago. I used to go every other year until my dads passing when I was 14. And it was always in December for like 4 weeks at a time. Then after that, I only went when I was 16 and that was it. I am getting everything ready for next year though, si dios nos da licencia. As far as your long story, it is cool because that is how we all come to being so close to each other. Yes it is a small world. As far as what this jerk :biggrin: is saying about michoacan, he just doesn't know how much more beautiful michoacan is compared to jalisco. :biggrin: But like my other post, Edgar should know I mean that in a good way.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Yeah, I knew you two were gonna gang up on me  On the real, México is a real beautiful country. I say it for 2 reasons 1. It's where my family comes from and 2. There is alot of real beautiful places where you trip on the natural beauty of the area. This last time we went (Dec '03) we went to alot of places in Jalisco like Los Altos region, Chapala and all the way across and hit Nayarit, Sinaloa (Both hella nice and green places), hit Guanajuato, the town itself it hella beutiful, reminded me of Italy (eventhough I've never been to Italy, just based on pics) and Like I said, para mi mi pueblito-Villa Guerrero Jalisco es lo maximo. I guess everyone feels like that about their town. uffin: Dayum, Robert's got some built up anger towards me or something, first me he called me not just cabron, but CABRON! then he called me a jerk. I know where that comes from  ...Elk Grove car show at the Elk Grove Park a few years back before he knew me :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Nov 8 2004, 07:17 PM
> *Dayum, Robert's got some built up anger towards me or something, first me he called me not just cabron, but CABRON! then he called me a jerk. I know where that comes from   ...Elk Grove car show at the Elk Grove Park a few years back before he knew me  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2373365[/snapback]​*



:cheesy: You know I don't mean anything by it though, right? It's like when moco calls you "Lardo" :roflmao: Damn, I like that. :biggrin: Yes, it was from then when you inspired me to build another hydro car. :thumbsup: If I ever get all my dumps together, and make a tank, I will give you a little more competition on only 2 pumps!


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

DAMN YOU LOOK SKINNY IN THIS PICTURE,YOU WENT FROM THE BEFORE AND AFTER AND NOW YOUR BACK AT THE BEFORE AGAIN! :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

^^cabron, me and edgar were talking about you today. we got a couple dancers and a hopper in the club already and we want to make your car a hopper. edgar says hes down to help you out in hooking your setup up. im down to help in whatever, and i know the rest of the guys would be down to help out however they can. damn, i was even thinking of pitching in some money there for a bit, pero nah, its your car, i'll help you though. what do you think? i mean, back bumper hopper, you down? edgar has some ideas he was telling me about today..kinda crazy.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Nov 9 2004, 10:08 PM
> *^^cabron, me and edgar were talking about you today.  we got a couple dancers and a hopper in the club already and we want to make your car a hopper.  edgar says hes down to help you out in hooking your setup up.  im down to help in whatever, and i know the rest of the guys would be down to help out however they can.  damn, i was even thinking of pitching in some money there for a bit, pero nah, its your car, i'll help you though.  what do you think?  i mean, back bumper hopper, you down?  edgar has some ideas he was telling me about today..kinda crazy..  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2378487[/snapback]​*


I have a 220 mig welder, lift and crane we can use at work. Body off frame reenforcements?  
maybe?
:dunno:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco+Nov 9 2004, 11:08 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It just depends on how far Victor wants to go with his ride. He says he wants to put it down, well here's his chance. I'm willing to put some ideas of mine that I had saved up for a future hopper or dancer to work on his ride  At this point I just wanna get something that smacks back bumper and flies a Brown Society plaque in the back window. Like I've always told all the guys in the club, if we're not gonna be known for having the cleanest rides out there at least let us be known for tearing shit up on the street. Our time will come for them hella clean rides sooner or later  There is more than one way to be know in this lowrider game


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Nov 9 2004, 09:13 PM
> *DAMN YOU LOOK SKINNY IN THIS PICTURE,YOU WENT FROM THE BEFORE AND AFTER AND NOW YOUR BACK AT THE BEFORE AGAIN! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2378138[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ... :0


----------

